
“Artificial Intelligence” is deeply disappointing, and so are we - neilonsoftware
https://neilonsoftware.com/2018/08/24/artificial-intelligence-is-deeply-disappointing-and-so-are-we/
======
mindcrime
Meh. "Machine Learning" _is_ (a branch of) "Artificial Intelligence". And all
"Artificial Intelligence" is, is making computers do (mental) things that
currently only humans can do well. Note that by this definition the goal-post
is constantly moving and so we will never achieve "AI" until there is nothing
humans can do better than computers.

And that's been the pattern since the term AI was invented. The field has
achieved absolutely amazing, mind-blowing things... stuff that would have been
science-fiction at Dartmouth in 1956. But as soon as it works, it's not AI
anymore, and so we get this tired old refrain about how disappointing AI is.

As for the Turing Test... I obviously have mad respect for Alan Turing, but
all that test is doing (at least the way its generally interpreted these days)
is nudging people to learn how to make computers lie well. I personally don't
see much value in researching how to make computers better liars.

